# Show Us Your Divers



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Just kidding.


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

Since you asked.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ooof... youre trying to get us into trouble....


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Divers rock


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

hee hee


































































(which one of you has that "what you are doing...what you should be doing" hand/mouth flapping pic...it would seem most appropriate at this time)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Bravo!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's mine







............................. well when I say "mine" I don't mean *"mine"* mine but more like "not even remotely mine at all really"


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Not mine either, but certainly one of my favorite divers...

*Mehgan Heaney-Grier*










...sigh...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 **** who glued her flippers together


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bad topic...and wrong forum









Oh...alright then....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh Hawkey you had to post the Datochron pic, I have to say that without doubt it is one of my all time faves, I love that watch, if you ever find another ...









Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> Oh Hawkey you had to post the Datochron pic, I have to say that without doubt it is one of my all time faves, I love that watch, if you ever find another ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep my eyes open Andy...but I've only ever seen this one.









It was one of those funny German purchases...you know the sort: won't accept PayPal, Cheque or Cash. They insist on an IBAN/BACS type money transfer....luckily it went smoothly but I don't like doing it.


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Been as you asked nicely









40 year old 1000m


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

foztex said:


> Oh Hawkey you had to post the Datochron pic, I have to say that without doubt it is one of my all time faves, I love that watch, if you ever find another ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree Andy - that's a great looking watch! I'm reminded of an Ariston turntable


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

thereaper101 said:


> Been as you asked nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like that...no, really, I do.









Those numerals are just great, is it really 40 years old (1967)? It looks so modern.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I always thought the Omega SM1000 (1972) was the first production 1000m watch?

This N-G looks great. Excepting the hands, I love everything about the design!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Y'all do realize I was only kidding when I started this topic, right?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

rondeco said:


> I gotta agree with Andy , that Junghans is a beaut Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 woah Chris,

that Ambre is my fave from the front but I am right there with you on the Duval back, wicked.

cheers mate

Andy


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

rondeco said:


> I gotta agree with Andy , that Junghans is a beaut Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That duval a beauty Ron


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

This beauty turned up today a Zeno 300 with Yao mods and bead basted case


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Y'all do realize I was only kidding when I started this topic, right?


 Ah, but you reap what you sow matey 

using Paul and Ron's wicked pics as an inspiration, hows about we turn this into a rarely seen unknown divers thread. I humbly offer.

Dreffa 20 Atmos










Beuchat Ushuaia










Beuchat Sub










Omega f300 'Strapper'










Rotary 'Aquadive'



















Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> using Paul and Ron's wicked pics as an inspiration, hows about we turn this into a rarely seen unknown divers thread. I humbly offer.


You've tricked me into these battles before Andy...made out you had "one or two" hummers....one bitten twice shy.









Here is one though:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > using Paul and Ron's wicked pics as an inspiration, hows about we turn this into a rarely seen unknown divers thread. I humbly offer.
> ...


LOL ooohhh You're terrible, I did not trick you and it was ace, best fun I had for ages







that thread is now a reference of the finest tuning fork watches about 

Honest its not a competition, that was my one and only post of what i reckon are the rare divers I have. Promise i've no others.

except....... nah







come on fellas, cool divers, rare jobbers, obscure marks. Mr shark shall rue the day Mwuuuuhahahaha ( though I know he's a fan so he'll enjoy it  )









Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont think anyone else has one of these


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Dont think anyone else has one of these


 Cool Jase, looks dead comfy, almost Omega lobster-ish.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

_RON, your duval is a beaut but prey tell, why is robbie the robot from space family robinson on the back of the watch???????















 _

john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

here's my rotary aquaplunge (crappy name







), i have some more though


















john









btw, this thread's going strong to say it was 'just a joke'


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

What's the Depth rating of the Suunto?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmmmm.....

Jason's Suunto post reminded me that this is not the first time I have initiated this topic. Where have I seen that before.....hmmmmm?

(It was quite a fun thread actually...we took the piss out of Jason for having two time zones on that Suunto dinner plate, welcomed back Phil to the forum, nearly got into a fight, got to see James at age 13, and I got pummeled in the end by a fish thwacker.

What would y'all do without me around?


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is my latest diver...a Foresta automatic.

Made by the Forestadent co. in the 70Â´s.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

An Electra "Brevet Lip" with an R 148 inside.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well this is a homage (or whatever) of a WWII Divers watch









*Zeno BuShips USN Canteen Diver, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

salmonia said:


> Here is my latest diver...a Foresta automatic.
> 
> Made by the Forestadent co. in the 70Â´s.


 now that's a chunky monkey, I like it


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well this is a homage (or whatever) of a WWII Divers watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


such a good job you're a righty Mac


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nalu said:


> I always thought the Omega SM1000 (1972) was the first production 1000m watch?
> 
> This N-G looks great. Excepting the hands, I love everything about the design!


I don`t know about the Omega being the First, the Nivada was purchased by my father many years before I was born (1973), it could have been bought in the early 60`s.

Just found the original advert for the watch










Nick


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

thereaper101 said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought the Omega SM1000 (1972) was the first production 1000m watch?
> ...


Very cool Nick, that case shape is very familiar, I had never realised it debuted so long ago.

cheers mate, very interesting

Andy


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Guys, tis an interesting peice, just got my son interested in watches (O no, what have I done?????, i've given him the same afliction as me) Will be giving this one to him when he`s old enough to take care of it.

Nick


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Not a rare one, but one thats rarely seen on any forum these days....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's one (should keep Paul's BP in the normal range):


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Here's one (should keep Paul's BP in the normal range):


Nice Colin!

My BP is getting back to normal.....a blast-from-the-past







:


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

JonW said:


> Not a rare one, but one thats rarely seen on any forum these days....


Love the B&M, just waiting for this to appear on the sales board









Nick


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Nalu said:


> Here's one (should keep Paul's BP in the normal range):


Is that case similar to the RLT 20 ?

Dave










P.S. Cool watch by the way


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

ETCHY said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one (should keep Paul's BP in the normal range):
> ...


Just noticed crown isn't offset









Dave


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> _RON, your duval is a beaut but prey tell, why is robbie the robot from space family robinson on the back of the watch???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I was thinking more from Lost In Space from the 60's that robot. And to think Mr. Smith was not in the original pilot but an after thought


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I will though post 2 of my favorite pieces in the diver category both newer. A Zeno which I like the case style and my fav the Marathon. I like the Sar-D so much I sold my tritium GSAR and bought one more Sar-D for storage purpose since there is none left out there and they were small run.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

James said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > _RON, your duval is a beaut but prey tell, why is robbie the robot from space family robinson on the back of the watch???????
> ...


 ooof, what a pillock- of course you're right (damned senility galloping up!!)

john







:icon18:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

here's a few more (sorry about the rubbish pic







)










john


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Alright...'spose I should contribute since I started this whole mess. I'm down to these now, plus the wrist computer.




























...but I NEED more.


----------

